# Unable to mount Win-Filesystems [solved]

## Karsten1973

Hi,

I can't mount partitions with Fat32 or Fat16 filesystems on them. 

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
> 
>        or too many mounted file systems
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120060444672 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14596 cylinders
> ...

 

I am interested in mounting both my windows partitions and my usb-stick (sda1) - the latter contains my gpg-key!

Can anyone help?

TIA, KarstenLast edited by Karsten1973 on Tue Dec 21, 2004 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

```
mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
```

man mount.

Unless, that is, you completely failed to include FAT support in your kernel.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
> 
>        or too many mounted file systems
> ...

 

I think I do have it enabled:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# cat /proc/filesystems
> 
> nodev   sysfs
> 
> nodev   rootfs
> ...

 

Both reiserfs and ext2 do work. So I should have the vfat filesystem activated, right?

----------

## adaptr

That depends.. you built the kernel, after all.

Please tell me /mnt/windows does exist...

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ls /mnt/
> 
> cdrom  floppy  public  usbstick  windows
> 
> 

 

What options do I need to enable for vfat support? I think I added everything to my kernel, but how can I be sure.

And - what kind of fs do I use for FAT16? msdos or vfat?

Karsten

----------

## adaptr

FAT16 is msdos, yes.

Can you post the relevant parts of the kernel config ?

The entire filesystem section if necessary.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # File systems
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## Naib

a bit off-topic but why do you have NTFS-write enabled!!!! it is still experimental

What is the output of /var/log/messages when you try to mount.

I think you might be missing a coding tablo (cp###) that MSDOS  partitions need to read

----------

## Karsten1973

Ah, you might be right. The system log shows

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 21 01:45:49 [kernel] Unable to load NLS charset cp437
> 
> 

 

What am I to do to correct that problem?

----------

## ifun

May be You Can read and try something in this link above

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=266033

May be that can help you  :Very Happy: 

----------

## adaptr

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Ah, you might be right. The system log shows
> 
>  *Quote:*   Dec 21 01:45:49 [kernel] Unable to load NLS charset cp437
> 
>  
> ...

 

Include that codepage in your kernel, of course.

The NLS codepages are at the end of the config somewhere.

It's the same menu that configures SMBFS codepages as well.

----------

## Karsten1973

Okay, I checked my kernel .config.

I had activated cp437 allready. So I checked it to 850 (as suggested by the thread ifun posted). It changed the output of my /var/log/messages to:

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 21 19:03:14 [kernel] Unable to load NLS charset cp850
> 
> 

 

So this leads to two questions: 

1. Do I have a file containing the cp somewhere?

2. How do I find out what kind of cp my vfat partion wants?

----------

## Karsten1973

Ich habs. Das Geheimnis (für mich) war, dass man die codepage an zwei Stellen einstellen kann. Einmal beim Filesystem, aber auch noch unter NLS. Wenn beides 850 ist, klappts.

Nochmals danke für alle Hilfe!!!!

----------

## kjbeach

I was having a similar problem, and just fixed it.  I kept trying to mount /dev/sda2 and checking dmesg to see which codepage it needed.  This might be a stupid question, but did you remember to make modules_install after you added cp850 to your kernel config and made it?  That should copy the codpage modules to the appropriate place.  I had to go back and forth editing config, rebuilding, trying to mount, getting a new error message,  editing config etc... until if finally worked.

Sorry if I'm stating the obvious.

----------

